# icloud et données personnelles



## Selestex (5 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir

J'utilise icloud drive pour sauvegarder des données personnelles
Je trouve cela très pratique pour y accéder depuis n'importe quel appareil, que ce soit un iphone un Mac, mais est ce que pour vous c'est assez sécurisé ?
Que pensez vous de stocker ses données perso sur icloud drive ? le faites vous ? si non comment faites vous pour conserver vos données perso ?


----------



## ericse (6 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
iCloud me semble le Cloud le plus sécurisé d'une manière générale, c'est aussi celui que j'utilise.
Mais on ne peut pas vraiment parler de sécurité sans préciser le type de danger contre lequel on veut se protéger : la perte d'information, l'indiscrétion familiale, l'espionnage industriel, le vol d'identité, etc.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mars 2021)

Selestex a dit:


> si non comment faites vous pour conserver vos données perso ?


C'est quoi "les données perso" ?
Ça peut aller des photos de famille aux numéros de cartes de crédit, c'est le grand écart…


----------



## Selestex (6 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> iCloud me semble le Cloud le plus sécurisé d'une manière générale, c'est aussi celui que j'utilise.
> Mais on ne peut pas vraiment parler de sécurité sans préciser le type de danger contre lequel on veut se protéger : la perte d'information, l'indiscrétion familiale, l'espionnage industriel, le vol d'identité, etc.





Sly54 a dit:


> C'est quoi "les données perso" ?
> Ça peut aller des photos de famille aux numéros de cartes de crédit, c'est le grand écart…



Rien de d'extraordinaire, mes données perso sont les memes que tout le monde j'imagine, des données bancaires, bulletins de salaires, relevés de comptes, factures, copie de papiers d'identité, etc..

Je me demande juste si c'est bien raisonnable de laisser ça sur un iCloud Drive, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mars 2021)

Selestex a dit:


> Je me demande juste si c'est bien raisonnable de laisser ça sur un iCloud Drive, qu'en pensez vous ?


Pour moi, si tu laisses ça sur un Cloud, c'est que tu as besoin de ces informations quand tu te déplaces, sur tes différents Mac + iBidules. Si c'est le cas, la question est surtout de choisir le bon Cloud.

Par contre, si tu n'en as pas besoin sur tes Mac et tes iBidules, à mon avis on ne met pas ces documents dans un Cloud. Mais plutôt dans son disque chiffré (FileVault) ou alors dans une image disque chiffrée.


----------



## ericse (6 Mars 2021)

Sans oublier qu'une bonne sauvegarde c'est : 3 exemplaires, 2 formats, 1 ailleurs


----------



## MrTom (6 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Sans oublier qu'une bonne sauvegarde c'est : 3 exemplaires, 2 formats, 1 ailleurs


3 copies de ces fichiers, sur au moins 2 supports de types différents, dont 1 dans le cloud.


----------



## Selestex (6 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour moi, si tu laisses ça sur un Cloud, c'est que tu as besoin de ces informations quand tu te déplaces, sur tes différents Mac + iBidules. Si c'est le cas, la question est surtout de choisir le bon Cloud.
> 
> Par contre, si tu n'en as pas besoin sur tes Mac et tes iBidules, à mon avis on ne met pas ces documents dans un Cloud. Mais plutôt dans son disque chiffré (FileVault) ou alors dans une image disque chiffrée.



Oui  par exemple quand je suis en déplacement je trouve cela très pratique d'aller sur icloud drive avec un iBidule pour télécharger un fichier dont j'ai besoin
C'est très pratique d'avoir accès à tous ses fichiers n'importe quand et n'importe où mais sont ils en sécurité ? c'est un vrai dilemne

Mais si je comprends bien, tu conseilles de ne rien mettre de sensible sur le Cloud ?


----------



## Selestex (6 Mars 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Sans oublier qu'une bonne sauvegarde c'est : 3 exemplaires, 2 formats, 1 ailleurs





MrTom a dit:


> 3 copies de ces fichiers, sur au moins 2 supports de types différents, dont 1 dans le cloud.



Pouvez vous me préciser sur quels type de supports et comment vous sauvegardez vos données s'il vous plait ?


----------



## MrTom (6 Mars 2021)

Selestex a dit:


> Mais si je comprends bien, tu conseilles de ne rien mettre de sensible sur le Cloud ?


Non il recommande de ne pas mettre de fichiers qui ne te servent pas dans ta configuration. Ca ne sert à rien d'y stocker des fichiers que tu ne consultes jamais.



Selestex a dit:


> Pouvez vous me préciser sur quels type de supports et comment vous sauvegardez vos données s'il vous plait ?


4 copies des fichiers : 

1 sur mon disque interne
1 sur une Time Machine, connectée en permanence
1 sur un NAS, en raid 1, tous les mois
1 sur iCloud


----------



## Selestex (6 Mars 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Non il recommande de ne pas mettre de fichiers qui ne te servent pas dans ta configuration. Ca ne sert à rien d'y stocker des fichiers que tu ne consultes jamais.
> 
> 
> 4 copies des fichiers :
> ...


Ok je vois

Et est ce que vous cryptez ces données ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mars 2021)

Selestex a dit:


> Mais si je comprends bien, tu conseilles de ne rien mettre de sensible sur le Cloud ?





MrTom a dit:


> Non il recommande de ne pas mettre de fichiers qui ne te servent pas dans ta configuration. Ca ne sert à rien d'y stocker des fichiers que tu ne consultes jamais.


+1 merci @MrTom 


A titre perso, mes fichiers "critiques" (genre : mes mots de passe) sont dans une image disque chiffrée, sur mon disque.
Mais mes scans de carte d'identité sont dans un sous dossier de mon disque dur. Parmi des milliers d'autres fichiers…


----------



## Selestex (6 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> +1 merci @MrTom
> 
> 
> A titre perso, mes fichiers "critiques" (genre : mes mots de passe) sont dans une image disque chiffrée, sur mon disque.
> Mais mes scans de carte d'identité sont dans un sous dossier de mon disque dur. Parmi des milliers d'autres fichiers…


Je vous remercie pour vos réponses

Pourquoi vous ne mettez pas la copie de votre carte d'identité dans votre disque chiffré ?  c'est un document très sensible je trouve..


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mars 2021)

Selestex a dit:


> Pourquoi vous ne mettez pas la copie de votre carte d'identité dans votre disque chiffré ? c'est un document très sensible je trouve..


Oui. Mais si on me vole mon ordinateur on pourrait encore plus facilement me voler mon portefeuille…
Et puis s'amuser à fouiller tous mes dossiers / sous dossiers / pour trouver un scan de ma carte d'identité ? J'ai du mal…


----------

